# UK Truckstops: free guide.



## Spacerunner

I have just received through the post a neat ringbound guide to truckstops throughout the UK.
It give loads of information on approximately 100 overnight parking areas. All of them have a minimum of toilets, food and refreshments on site. Some appear to be extremely well equipped with showers (m and f) bars and good security in place.
T o obtain a copy FREE OF CHARGE go to http://www.highways.gov.uk/news/10561.aspx , and send a request by email.


----------



## 97993

Done, Thank you for the link, 
the new thank you button has gone walkabout???
Geo


----------



## androidGB

Thanks for the heads up, I've sent off my email. No doubt they will be inundated with requests from "us lot"



Andrew


----------



## cobaltkoala

*Good Pointer*

Thanks for the good pointer to a free source of information.

Have emailed for our copy, perhaps one day such a guide specifically for motorhomers will be available.


----------



## klubnomad

Requested, thanks for the link

Dave

656


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Also requested. Thanks again for the link


Motorhomer


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

Thanks Spacerunner for the info, it will be gratefully received!


----------



## sprokit

Thanks for the link - wonder how many requests they'll get from MHF people?

Keith S


----------



## dennisandandrea

Many thanks Spacerunner have requested


all the best Dennis


----------



## bikemad99

*Truck stops.*

Are motorhomes welcome at truck stops?
Reg.


----------



## zulurita

Thanks for the link, I have also sent an email requesting it


----------



## 88870

Geo said:


> Done, Thank you for the link,
> the new thank you button has gone walkabout???
> Geo


Think it has moved to the top of the postbox (on the right) next to the quote button. I haven't tried it yet so not sure!


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks John have sent for it but i'm not sure if motorhomes are allowed to park all night in truck areas we tried it once and got turffed out.  


Jacquie


----------



## BargainHunter

What a brilliant spot. I've sent for mine.

Now this is what the "Thanks" button is for !!!


Regards

Malcolm


----------



## B33bl3br0x

Thanks for the tip Spacerunner. I've sent for mine.

David.


----------



## desertsong

Hi there,

many thanks for this link, I've ordered one already.

desertsong


----------



## 89122

Sent for mine Cheers
Eddie


----------



## Spacerunner

Just a couple of pics so you can see the content in the guide, they ain't very clear, just about pushes my photography skills to the limit. :lol: 

Jacqui...I'm sure if you asked first and/or had a meal and a drink you would not be turfed off, these people are there to run a business and make money.


----------



## 96475

Sent for my copy. Many thanks Spacerunner.

Chris


----------



## pepandspice

*re:uk truckstops free guide*



Many thanks spacerunner,
Well spotted, should come in very handy, i have just ordered a copy, if there is any left!!

Thanks again. :lol:


----------



## Leapy

Thanks spacerunner- have sent for mine -hope there are some left


Leapy


----------



## annetony

*Re: Truck stops.*



bikemad99 said:


> Are motorhomes welcome at truck stops?
> Reg.


I have just recieved my guide and have rung one of the truck stops at random, (Carlisle) He says that it is ok for motorhomes to stay an odd night, some have charges some are free, the charges vary with each one, its best to phone the one you want to stay at and check beforehand, (he suggests),


----------



## nukeadmin

ive requested a digital copy that we could host for download


----------



## zoro

Thanks for the link

Steve F


----------



## Spacerunner

i, also have phoned several of the listed sites, so far they all accept motorhomes, and all available facilities are ok. Except for refrigerated trailers :lol:


----------



## 2kias

Great posting - I have sent for one aswell but am a bit boverered when it says the following on their web page

All of the truckstops listed in the Guide provide facilities catering specifically for truck drivers, and are recognised by local authorities as rest areas for heavy goods vehicles. They all have overnight parking, toilets, food and refreshments on site, or in the immediate area. 

Got a feeling we might not be that welcome as nobody likes us much!

Can only try it and see what happens.
Whoops, just read spacerunners previous posting. So I am wrong. Good


----------



## wendick

Hi

Another good link is www.transportcafe.co.uk gives good night stops, cafes and washdown points in some cases.

Dick


----------



## Spacerunner

From the Portsmouth Truckstop page on the above site I found this gem.
A certain Caravan Club Park Warden called Ron, who worked with his wife Jean on a caravan club park in the Uk, had a tourist come over to his office and say the electric hook up did not work,,, Ron was quite used to this,, and off he strode with the gent to fix the problem,,, on closing to the location he spotted that the supply cable had a knot in its length,,, Ah! he said to the tourist gent,, that’s the problem,,, it wont work with a knot in it, ,,, the electricity cant get through the knot,, ,, ,, he unplugged the plug and took it back through the loop removing the knot,, then plugged it back in and said,, Try it now,, the tourist gent did and all was well....

As Ron departed to the mutterings of the gent scratching his head and saying,, I never knew that,, and,, Gordon Bennet,, and before Ron could reach his office, the gent had called on a neighbour and told him about his knotted cable discovery,, the two could be seen from Ron’s office,,, debating this knotted cable,, obviously the neighbour did not believe it,, Ron observed the two gents, then the same gent removed the cable and replaced the knot in the cable, plugged it in again,, and low and behold, the electricity would not work,, the two now stood scratching heads,, Ron decided to walk across again,, the new gent said well I never knew that,, wot said Ron all innocent,,, that a knot wud stop the lecy, he said,, ah well said Ron,, it all depends on the acdc on the site,, he then removed the knot and plugged in again for the two staring gents who by now had wife’s in tow with equal curiosity. Ron switched on and yep! all was well again,,,
The moral of this story is that you should always turn the plug in the socket when you plug it in,, one gent might have known, but he didna know the other didna know,, Ron was quick to extrapolate wot wud happen if he didna return at the right moment,,,
So if you ever hear about caravan supply cables sometimes not working with a knot in the cable,, its got knotting to do with Ron!


----------



## 2kias

Well done spacerunner.
Made my day!


----------



## Telbell

For those who have the guide- can they please answer the above queries about m/homes being allowed to use truckstops? Seems little point in sending for the guide if they can;'t

Oops- many apologies! Just seen the clarification. Next time I'll make sure I go to page 2 before posting  :roll:


----------



## 89338

Thanks for that link, sent for one


Lampie


----------



## linal

Thanks sent for one.

Alex.


----------



## devonidiot

I think it is disgusting all of you who sent off for a free copy.

I implore you to immediately cancel your order.

This will move my order up the waiting list, :?


----------



## Majill

Hi There Spacerunner,
Thanks for the link
Regards, Mal


----------



## 96105

hi thanks seen on out and about too :roll: i think i might meet some motorhomes while at a truck stop now :wink: :lol: :lol: 

ray


----------



## glacier

*ordered my copy*

thanks


----------



## 96475

Hi all,
Received my copy today unfortunately Regional maps 'E' and 'F' were missing. I have emailed them for the missing page. Have you all got the missing page, or do I have a rogue copy?

Chris

Edited: Received a complete copy Feb 1st by first class post.


----------



## quickgetaway

Thanks for the info on the truckstops guide, have sent for a copy. John


----------



## Batch

Good call
Thanks


----------



## baldlygo

Got mine this morning - well to be more precise - the second copy :!: I don't know how that happened.  Thanks for the link and phone-around Spacerunner. 

I see several are free overnight and most cheaper than service stations. It would be interesting to hear of any MHers taking advantage of these Truckstops. 

Paul


----------



## TinaGlenn

Hi, Saw this on another forum and emailed for a copy, got that last week, another copy arrived this morning. 
maybe the computer their end has hicoughs 8O 

Tina


----------



## devonidiot

I received my copy this morning, it's going into my van with the camp site books. Great for emergency overnight stops when we finally get moving again.

The better half ( so she keeps telling me ) goes in next week for the first of two hip replacement operations which were promised for last year. We have high hopes that we will be able to start travelling again in a few months.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## LadyJ

Still havent had a copy maybe someone has received mine  if anyone has a spare copy please let me know

Jacquie


----------



## Texas

LadyJ said:


> Still havent had a copy maybe someone has received mine
> 
> Jacquie


You are not alone Jacquie I'm still waiting after 3 weeks.
Don't despair.

Texas


----------



## Leapy

I'm still waiting patiently too




Leapy


----------



## SidT

I am still waiting as well. Hope they run the truck stops better, some get 2 books others get none.
Sounds as if I am turning into a grumpy old man :roll: 
Cheers Sid


----------



## 88870

I received mine a couple of days ago - i'd forgotten i'd ordered it. 

My Mam phoned me excitedly to describe the thick envelope that had arrived and wanted to know what was in it, she'd been looking at it for a while :lol: 

She likes opening my post and it saves me the journey to collect junk mail!


----------



## 95897

Mine arrived this week. Only took 3 weeks - well pleased.

Aaronsdad


----------



## 101308

Thanks Spacerunner,
Can't wait to get my email off.


----------



## vicdicdoc

- thanks for the info . . sent for my copy today !


----------



## 96097

Thanks Spacerunner.

I have asked for an electronic copy ............. :wink: so will wait and see what response I get!

Sharon


----------



## 96783

Mine arrived last week, one week after ordering and that included redirection from a UK address.


----------



## TonyHunt

Is anybody managing to park in these truckstops let alone stay all night. It clearly states on the website its for lorry drivers only. I can see that an RV might get away with it because of size but an ordinary camper van with kids etc in tow maybe are going to get some funny looks at least if they all trudge off to the showers and loos. How would we like it if a 44 ton artic parked right across all available free caravan bays in a motorway service area. Ive stopped trying to pull into the services southbound on the M20 near Ashford because all the caravan bays are usually full of day trippers in cars and vans going to calais for cheap booze. With a car on behind the camper you need a parking spot that you can pull out of easy so cant park just anywhere.


----------



## sallytrafic

TonyHunt said:


> Is anybody managing to park in these truckstops let alone stay all night. It clearly states on the website its for lorry drivers only. I can see that an RV might get away with it because of size but an ordinary camper van with kids etc in tow maybe are going to get some funny looks at least if they all trudge off to the showers and loos. How would we like it if a 44 ton artic parked right across all available free caravan bays in a motorway service area. Ive stopped trying to pull into the services southbound on the M20 near Ashford because all the caravan bays are usually full of day trippers in cars and vans going to calais for cheap booze. With a car on behind the camper you need a parking spot that you can pull out of easy so cant park just anywhere.


See page 2 of this thread (Annetony)

Regards Frank


----------



## LadyJ

I have still not had my copy and have sent 2 e.mails, still it dosen't matter I have been given a copy by a friend in the business :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## Grandma

Recieved mine only 1 week after requesting. Nice little book. A few years ago (?) , the year of many floodings one summer, I decided to halt for a couple of days somewhere up the A1 to let the floods receade. I was a female alone in my then Autosleeper Rambler. I stopped at a truckstop for a break and asked if I could stay. I stayed two nights, fabulous fattening grub and was perfectly safe. I think I paid a small sum for two nights stay. Not the best of scenery and views but very welcome to me in the circumstances.


----------



## Spacerunner

LadyJ said:


> I have still not had my copy and have sent 2 e.mails, still it dosen't matter I have been given a copy by a friend in the business :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


June said think before I reply... :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Some ya win....some ya don't...... :wink:


----------



## DubPaul

Would anybody be kind enough to post some details of the nearest one to Portsmouth that I could use in an emergency?

Thanks.

GPS coords would be fine.


----------



## baldlygo

No luck in the book Paul.

The nearest is Littlehampton (30 miles East along the coast).
Next is near Warminster (60 miles from Portsmouth!)


----------



## DubPaul

Thanks anyway!


----------

